# Ratings



## Uberadd (Dec 31, 2019)

Has Uber stopped showing the breakdown of a driver's ratings? I haven't driven in a couple of months and tried the app to see what my rating was. I clicked on my picture and I can see my rating but not the details. What gives?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

When I click on my rating..









It takes me here...








I'm on an Android (which recently had an update) and seems to be working fine.

Something a little strange, uber driver app asked me to login using my email and password. Can't remember the last time it prompted that.


----------



## Uberadd (Dec 31, 2019)

Weird.....mine does nothing.



Mkang14 said:


> When I click on my rating..
> View attachment 453116
> 
> 
> ...


Ok...I rebooted and it came up. Thanks. (still not driving though!)


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Uberadd said:


> Weird.....mine does nothing.
> 
> 
> Ok...I rebooted and it came up. Thanks. (still not driving though!)


Glad it's working.

Haven't logged in since new years day. Always surprised when I check and it's not deactivated ☺


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> When I click on my rating..
> View attachment 453116
> 
> 
> ...


Impressive rating!
&#128077;


----------



## mxk37 (Feb 10, 2020)

I peaked at 4.98 but slipped a little to 4.95. Students trying to scam free rides made my rating drop a little.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> When I click on my rating..
> View attachment 453116
> 
> 
> ...


What's impressive is those 3 2 star ratings, those are hard to come by!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> What's impressive is those 3 2 star ratings, those are hard to come by!


Yes, they're my pride and joy &#129303;.

I like to think the extra star means they love me but I drove horribly.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> What's impressive is those 3 2 star ratings, those are hard to come by!


I'm able to get those 2☆s consistently!


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

Uberadd said:


> Has Uber stopped showing the breakdown of a driver's ratings? I haven't driven in a couple of months and tried the app to see what my rating was. I clicked on my picture and I can see my rating but not the details. What gives?


Still showing on my app. Remember, you have to tap the rating to see the details.



MiamiKid said:


> I'm able to get those 2☆s consistently!


How do you manage that?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

M62 said:


> Still showing on my app. Remember, you have to tap the rating to see the details.
> 
> How do you manage that?


Cool attitude.
&#128513;&#127864;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Cool attitude.
> &#128513;&#127864;


1 extra star for the mini vodka &#129321;


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

I guess passengers don't get a breakdown.

Sucks, I wanted a good laugh :laugh:


----------

